# Floods angle



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Cletis said:


> When putting on floods on a 20-25 ft post light to highlight parking lot / building. What typical degree angle do you all use?
> 
> I'm thinking 5-30 degrees but I'm no expert. I don't want to blind the patients as they leave the building


Stand out there at night and see what looks good.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*plan*

that's basically plan. I'll stay away from direct eye angles I guess. Probably 0-20 or 40-90 is best I'm guessing


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

85 should be good. I've had good luck with about 115 also.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

B W E said:


> 85 should be good. I've had good luck with about 115 also.


That's funny


----------



## emmahudson88 (Oct 20, 2011)

Cletis said:


> When putting on floods on a 20-25 ft post light to highlight parking lot / building. What typical degree angle do you all use?
> 
> I'm thinking 5-30 degrees but I'm no expert. I don't want to blind the patients as they leave the building


I also think so.


----------



## Last Leg (Sep 15, 2011)

You said you wanted to light the 'parking lot / building'. Some floods are _meant_ to highlight the building facade (1 purpose) and some are to contribute to parking lighting (2nd purpose). If you do both, seems light the middle would be right in the eyes!


----------

